# any irish just moved to melbourne or other expats



## madje (Feb 25, 2008)

just curiosity has many irish moved or emigrated out to melbuorne lately, any advice on where to live
do not think that i am a person who goes away and only wants to socialise with irish, defintely not, i am just curious.
just would like to know about the irish clubs what goes on, we have a baby now and someone said they do irish dancing and playing music and we were told good place to meet others but this is a while ago.
next question, any of you expats english, scottish, south african etc.. just moved to melbourne - and any advice where to live
bit worried is it hard to meet people, when your younger with no kids you do not care you spend half of it in the pub, different now.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Madje, 

I would search in google as well as any responses you get on here to find clubs in Melbourne. We did that for Mount Gambier so we knew what was available before we moved to the area. 

It's not hard to meet people if you are willing to go out there and meet people, and we've found that the Aussies are very friendly. 

My husband is Irish but we are not in Melbourne - we're the next state over in South Australia. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

madje said:


> just curiosity has many irish moved or emigrated out to melbuorne lately, any advice on where to live
> do not think that i am a person who goes away and only wants to socialise with irish, defintely not, i am just curious.
> just would like to know about the irish clubs what goes on, we have a baby now and someone said they do irish dancing and playing music and we were told good place to meet others but this is a while ago.
> next question, any of you expats english, scottish, south african etc.. just moved to melbourne - and any advice where to live
> bit worried is it hard to meet people, when your younger with no kids you do not care you spend half of it in the pub, different now.


Hi madje,

Melbourne is a very multi-cultural city so there are sure to be other Irish people around.

Maybe there is some info in these websites that may be of help...

The Celtic Club - Home

Irish Community

Irish Community - Victoria

Have you thought about going to a mothers & toddlers group in your area? You're bound to forge friendships there.

I know there is usually an Irish Music Festival around March/April time so one to put in your diary for next year.

Dolly


----------



## Cdn down under (May 29, 2008)

Hi Madje,

I am a Canadian expat in Melbourne for 3 years now. My wife and I used the Necomers network in Melbourne to meet people who were going through the same experience as us. They have all kinds of events which range from family day events to pub drinks, etc. We also joined the Cdn club of Victoria not because we wanted to hang out with Canadians only but like you, to get some advice and learn more about the city. We go to less events with them these days but were introduced to a great network of people who can help and offer advice and relate to. I am sure there is a similar irish society. Melbourne is a big city and the cost of buying a home is out of this world. We rented close to where we both worked to get a feel for the city. We ended up liking the area where we are alot and want to stay there. The morning and evening commute can be evil here if you are too far from where your job is. The transport system is quite good so being near a traing station, bus or tram stop would be a big benefit as well

Keith


----------



## JCB (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Madje

We moved here at the end of 2005. Both of us are Irish. We have a seven month old baby and I stay at home to mind him. I have found that I have more social connections since I gave up work which is ironic.
A lot of this is through the maternal child health centre in my locality. What I have found is that there are a lot of Australians who don't have social networks because they have moved intersate so it is not just ex-pats. 

I don't know if you have changed where you live since you last posted ? I know you were asking about places to live.

If I can be of any help please let me know.

Regards

Jo


----------



## bronagh jordan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Medje

I know what its like making the move. I was the same when i moved to sydney on my own. I play Gealic football so i joined the local team and that was a great way to meet new people and find a place to stay. 

hope this helps


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, I moved here six months ago from the US. I have been living in Melbourne and we like it a lot (the winter is a bit colder than we would've hoped though). 

Where to live? it's a tough one to answer unless you can give us more of an idea of what you're looking for. There's a great diversity of atmospheres in the different suburbs of Melbourne, so a lot of it is just going to come down to what "feels" right. But if you tell us what you want, we can help you narrow the field a bit.


----------



## bronagh jordan (Jun 26, 2008)

I live in sydney and i love it, moved here last february, you should have a look on Who's your paddy | Welcome to whos your paddy there is a ' craic' page and useful stuff of whats going on and loads to do with the irish scean along with jobs ect best part is that its all free

have a look, gald you have settled in Tiffani


----------



## LMD (Oct 13, 2008)

*Melbourne lass*

Hi Madje
Hope you are settling in o.k I moved here with my husband 2 yrs ago and have had a baby since. It is difficult to meet people initially and there are no Irish clubs as such, only the Celtic club. Join a mothers group if you can and depending what area you live in there are other activities to do.
I really missed the pub culture as Aussies tend to go round to each others houses etc. A good night out in a few weeks at the MCG for the International rules.
Love it here now, gets better all the time


----------



## bronagh jordan (Jun 26, 2008)

LMD said:


> Hi Madje
> Hope you are settling in o.k I moved here with my husband 2 yrs ago and have had a baby since. It is difficult to meet people initially and there are no Irish clubs as such, only the Celtic club. Join a mothers group if you can and depending what area you live in there are other activities to do.
> I really missed the pub culture as Aussies tend to go round to each others houses etc. A good night out in a few weeks at the MCG for the International rules.
> Love it here now, gets better all the time



whats the mcg?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

bronagh jordan said:


> whats the mcg?


Melbourne Cricket Ground
Melbourne Cricket Ground - Home


----------



## bronagh jordan (Jun 26, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Melbourne Cricket Ground
> Melbourne Cricket Ground - Home


AGHhh that makes sence! cheers


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Moving to melbourne in 3 weeks. i'm Irish, thought there was the Gaelic park in keysbourough??

Hey we can set up our own Irish club

Who's in???


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there! I'm not Irish but I'm IN Ireland (2.5 years now) and that's where I've been doing most of my research for my move to Melbourne (waiting on visa - fingers crossed). I did some quick research and came across the GAA Victoria site. I'd post the link but it won't let me (too new!) so if you just search google it will bring you straight there...

I play football in Co. Wicklow and it was a great way to meet people when I got here so thought it might be handy if/when I move. I feel like every Irish person I know has gone to Oz over the past year so you'll surely run into a few in Melbourne!! Lol.


----------



## jella (Aug 12, 2008)

hi sorry never replied could never get into the web site have mixed up pass word and log in names etc.. i think i am logged in as jella now.
well we moved to sandrigham which is nice but we will move from here when lease is up, it is very expensive 
yea went to the international rules, was in pjs from 6pm and out on town till 7 am, sore head the next day. 
do you mind me asking what area are you living in, and have you met many expats here.
you can email me on [email protected]
now the thing is we are considering moving to brisbane as steve has great opportunity with work onteh buildings up there, more confusion but we will see
heading up there for 2 weeks over the xmas to see can my white skin survive the heat



LMD said:


> Hi Madje
> Hope you are settling in o.k I moved here with my husband 2 yrs ago and have had a baby since. It is difficult to meet people initially and there are no Irish clubs as such, only the Celtic club. Join a mothers group if you can and depending what area you live in there are other activities to do.
> I really missed the pub culture as Aussies tend to go round to each others houses etc. A good night out in a few weeks at the MCG for the International rules.
> Love it here now, gets better all the time


----------



## jella (Aug 12, 2008)

*new name now as jella*

hi again
just said i would email back as i am now logged in as jella and not madge.
also do many games go on now in keysbourough, 
yea i am on for setting up irish club!!




IrishAngel said:


> Moving to melbourne in 3 weeks. i'm Irish, thought there was the Gaelic park in keysbourough??
> 
> Hey we can set up our own Irish club
> 
> Who's in???


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

jella said:


> hi again
> just said i would email back as i am now logged in as jella and not madge.
> also do many games go on now in keysbourough,
> yea i am on for setting up irish club!!



OK lets try setting up a club! 

How would we go about it - any tips guys???


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

*New to melbourne*



madje said:


> just curiosity has many irish moved or emigrated out to melbuorne lately, any advice on where to live
> do not think that i am a person who goes away and only wants to socialise with irish, defintely not, i am just curious.
> just would like to know about the irish clubs what goes on, we have a baby now and someone said they do irish dancing and playing music and we were told good place to meet others but this is a while ago.
> next question, any of you expats english, scottish, south african etc.. just moved to melbourne - and any advice where to live
> bit worried is it hard to meet people, when your younger with no kids you do not care you spend half of it in the pub, different now.


_I know your post was a while ago but how have you found meeting other Irish people. We are in the same situation and understand exactly where you are coming from. _


----------



## Neady29 (Jul 1, 2008)

DannyCoyles said:


> _I know your post was a while ago but how have you found meeting other Irish people. We are in the same situation and understand exactly where you are coming from. _


We recently arrived in Melbourne & settled in Hampton East to test the area before buying. Did the Irish Club ever get set up? It does appear difficult to meet people without a local pub....


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

Neady29 said:


> We recently arrived in Melbourne & settled in Hampton East to test the area before buying. Did the Irish Club ever get set up? It does appear difficult to meet people without a local pub....


Hi

I think you are right about it being difficult to meet people without a local pub. Most of the Irish get togethers are in the city from what i can tell. Living 30k away with a family the idea of going into the city for a Irish bar is not that easy. There is Flannigans Irish Bar in Ferntree gully which is close to us that we must get to some night. We did go to the Gealic Club in Keysborough once but I think its still being run by the founding members! So nothing exciting there. They do have family days that we didnt go to during this season that might be worth checking out. But think you really need to play the sports to be part of it all. 

We have actually had more success making friends with Scottish people for some reason. They seem to be able to meet up outside of a pub. I actually arranged a meet for this sunday with uk and irish expats through another forum but looks like the rain may put a stop to that. But I was informed yesterday that there is an annual mornington meet on the 30th so might just leave it until then. I was hopping that we could have a meeting every other month. 


Good luck and keep in touch.

Danny


----------

